# Algae Eaters



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

Are there any Algae Eating fish that anyone would suggest for a 10 gallon tank with 3 Platys or do all the Algae Eaters require larger tanks? In browsing though the stock at PetSmart and PetCo, all the Algae eaters require at min. 20 gallon tanks.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

thetadays said:


> Are there any Algae Eating fish that anyone would suggest for a 10 gallon tank with 3 Platys or do all the Algae Eaters require larger tanks? In browsing though the stock at PetSmart and PetCo, all the Algae eaters require at min. 20 gallon tanks.


Hmm, if I remember correctly, I do believe PetSmart only sells the Common Plecostomus "algae-eater" and none of the specialty breeds. (Correct me if I'm wrong) Also, common plecos get to around 18" and would far outgrow your tank. I would not suggest adding anymore fish into your 10 gallon. 

There is one pleco that remains pretty small, the Clown Plecos, which would do well. However, they alone require to be in a 30 gallon. They stay small and the common plecos require at least a 75GAL around 2 years in. Clown plecos also dont do the work of a common pleco. The reason their "common" is because they eat a lot more algae than their counterparts. Pet stores use them to minimize tank cleaning.

Your only true option would be to upgrade to a 30 gallon, and then get a bristlenose pleco or a clown pleco. And Petsmart just wants to sell you on a common when they say its meant for a 20GAL. Thats way too small for those guys. OH! And don't be afraid to use Craigslist to buy your next tank. My 90GAL tank is an old school tank and it is 3/4" thick glass and not a single issue with it, I got it for $50. (I had to re-caulk it though.)


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Brian...

That is what I thought. We want to make sure we know what we are doing before moving on to a larger tank... My son, already planning out his 75 Gallon tank.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually, you could get a few ottos. They only eat algae and they are cute little buggers. You wouldn't have the huge bioload of a pleco as well. Good luck.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would also suggest oto's as they stay small. Clown plecos aren't the best algae eaters either, they are wood eaters.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Manafel said:


> Actually, you could get a few ottos. They only eat algae and they are cute little buggers. You wouldn't have the huge bioload of a pleco as well. Good luck.


+1 on the Oto catfish. They only get around 2". It wont eat large amounts of algae but helps keep algae on plants minimal. They do the similar work and remain small. Good suggestion!


----------



## thetadays (Sep 20, 2012)

Would adding Ottos with my 3 Platys overcrowd the tank?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

eeh I think thats pushing it you will want to upgrade in the future, but it's doable


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

You could get away with doing 1 adolescent Oto cat. Just ensure your filter is up to it. And make plans to go bigger in the near future.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I think you're fine adding 2 oto cats for sure and probably more... just add 1 or 2 to start and test your water to see if the tank handles them well


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You already have algae eaters - platys. They aren't going to scrape the glass, but not much does. Feed them sparingly and they'll keep most algae reasonable.


----------

